# HONG KONG | 4A-4P Seymour Road | ~190m x 2 | 50 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

This project is a multi-level residential project jointly developed by New World Development and Henderson Land Development. It is located in the west mid-levels of Hong Kong Island. The project includes two 44-floor high-rises on top of a 6-floor base. The total height is expected to be around 190-200 meters.

















March








May





















西半山丨西摩道4A-4P號丨2幢50層 丨 - 第5页 - 香港 - 高楼迷摩天族


西半山丨西摩道4A-4P號丨2幢50層 丨 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/26

Hong Kong by Takahiro Hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/12

The Peak - The Peak Tower to Lugard Road View Point, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/13

In case... by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/25


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/7


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/21


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/28


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/29

221029175639_A7r2 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/20


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/28


----------

